# Leave of Absence-part 2



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Oh, I can't resist being a little naughty! Just when we're discussing insults, I've been presented with a plateful over on this thread:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/45158-chromaticism-tonality-4.html#post1123537
> 
> ...


----------

